

Hacker Jews - alg0rith
http://hackerjews.com/

======
DigitalSea
Oh come on everyone, this is actually pretty damn funny. Am I the only one who
finds 4Chan making fun of Hacker News funny? This place is too uptight and
needs to learn to laugh every once and a while. It's an obvious parody, a
pretty damn good parody at that.

------
kittenLove
Flagged, just 4chan trolling.

[https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38087806#p38101668](https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38087806#p38101668)

~~~
ihatewebsites
You're right to flag this. Could you do me a favor? I started the 4chan thread
that's now on the front page of HN. I want to add a comment there, but I have
a policy of not commenting on sites which require accounts. I made an account
to post this, but the HN thread disabled comments from new users. 4chan stuff
seriously shouldn't be posted here and will just lead to more trolling,
racism/sexism, and a general degradation in quality and more work for
moderators.

Hi HN. I actually started that thread on /g/. I think it's hilarious and
somewhat sad that it got cross-posted here. Chan culture is a really weird
thing, and (usually) it only makes sense in that context. The fact that people
here seem interested seems to indicate a couple different things. The first
being that there are a non-trivial number of 4chan users on HN, and that is
amusing. The other thing it indicates, though, is that enough people here are
amused by the parody of "startup speak" that they want to see jokes about it
here. Stop that.

4chan is a total shithole. I go there to shitpost, troll, and generally let
off some steam. I love/hate it, but these things should not bleed over into
sites like HN. The fact that people are upvoting this and taking it at all
seriously is an indication that this site is becoming more and more
"redditized." It also may be an indication that the comment system here does
not allow for enough free expression, thus people upvote stuff like 4chan
threads which express feelings people have but can't necessarily say. Then
again, maybe the comment system here is part of the reason why comments aren't
full of "memes", lame jokes, and racist vitriol like most other sites.

Doesn't it bother any fellow channers to see this on a "real" website? To the
person who posted it here specifically, what were you hoping to gain by
posting that thread here? Are you new, friend?

The insular culture at HN is weird and, at times, frustrating, and it would be
interesting to see some actual analysis of it (or how internet communities
evolve culture over time in general). But who the fuck cares what 4chan thinks
about anything? What does it say about HN that some random 4chan thread gets
tons of upvotes?

The internet is weird.

